

Short Documentary on Kevin Warwick, worlds first cyborg - TamDenholm
http://motherboard.tv/2011/8/16/motherboard-tv-the-cyborg--3

======
TamDenholm
Kevin is also currently doing an AMA on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/jki22/iam_kevin_warwic...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/jki22/iam_kevin_warwick_the_worlds_first_cyborg_ama/)

